# can I protest an unfair rating?



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I worked hard cleaned the car every day, got rating to go from 4.68 to 4.74 then wham back to 4.67...... and I know of no issues, my driving is fine, everyone was pleasant happy and satisfied.....

45 5 star rides.... so someone gave me a 1 to really slam my ratings....this is BS


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I had 8 trips today, all but one very nice and pleasant,and had 2 $5 tips.... go figure one AH ......and he ruins my rating increase for the week..


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

All ratings are unfair. Don't worry about them.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

No you cant but you are over 4.6 so you have nothing to worry about. 

Dont pickup pax under 4.7 in the future. I picked up a 4.29, I wondered why her rating was low she seemed nice. She gave me 3 stars. I hit her back with a 1. Now i see why her rating is low. Most drivers know she gives crap ratings and retaliate.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I worked hard cleaned the car every day, got rating to go from 4.68 to 4.74 then wham back to 4.67...... and I know of no issues, my driving is fine, everyone was pleasant happy and satisfied.....
> 
> 45 5 star rides.... so someone gave me a 1 to really slam my ratings....this is BS


And you have no idea who gave you a 1 star?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No you cant but you are over 4.6 so you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Dont pickup pax under 4.7 in the future. I picked up a 4.29, I wondered why her rating was low she seemed nice. She gave me 3 stars. I hit her back with a 1. Now i see why her rating is low. Most drivers know she gives crap ratings and retaliate.


How was she nice?


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

She is one of those pax who don't understand the rating system. As you hand her a water just remind her that you appreciate her 5* rating. Works every Time!


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

I explain the rating system this way, especially if the customer is "New."

I ask them how they would compare 5 stars to their homework with the A, B, C, D, F grading system. They always say that's an A.

Then I ask what 4 stars would be. They always say B.

I explain that 4 stars and below is an F because if everyone gave me 4 stars I would be fired. They are usually unaware.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> I explain the rating system this way, especially if the customer is "New."
> 
> I ask them how they would compare 5 stars to their homework with the A, B, C, D, F grading system. They always say that's an A.
> 
> ...


That's the sad truth about the whole system.

I'd seriously much rather have a thumbs up thumbs down rating system instead. At least then they would understand...


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

I've only done about 35 rides so far, somebody nailed me. Dropped from 5.0 down to 4.3! I drove 4 more trips just now and got two more 5 stars, bumping it to 4.46. This is only my second week, how long do I have to get my rating back up?


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

More than one person nailed you.

Let's assume 34 five-star rides. 34 x 5 = 170.
170 + 1 star = 171
171/35 = 4.88


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How was she nice?


Friendly, laughed at my jokes, seemed like a pax who would give you 5 stars.... nope


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> I've only done about 35 rides so far, somebody nailed me. Dropped from 5.0 down to 4.3! I drove 4 more trips just now and got two more 5 stars, bumping it to 4.46. This is only my second week, how long do I have to get my rating back up?


No exact time but they will give you several warning emails before they actually deactivate you.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> No exact time but they will give you several warning emails before they actually deactivate you.


Thanks, makes me feel better. I dress decently, have a 2016 Audi A3 that is spotless, provide charger cords and I an outgoing, but can read when a PAX is not in the mood to talk much. I know how to be professional but not aloof. Hopefully it won't be an issue. Got a few badges from customers so far, just got to figure out how to cash in an Uber badge for cash, lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> I worked hard cleaned the car every day, got rating to go from 4.68 to 4.74 then wham back to 4.67...... and I know of no issues, my driving is fine, everyone was pleasant happy and satisfied.....
> 
> 45 5 star rides.... so someone gave me a 1 to really slam my ratings....this is BS


Thus is UBER.
Fairness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How was she nice?


Nice and SNEAKY.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> Thanks, makes me feel better. I dress decently, have a 2016 Audi A3 that is spotless, provide charger cords and I an outgoing, but can read when a PAX is not in the mood to talk much. I know how to be professional but not aloof. Hopefully it won't be an issue. Got a few badges from customers so far, just got to figure out how to cash in an Uber badge for cash, lol.


BADGES are an insult !


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> BADGES are an insult !


Not if they tipped me also.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Tell me how you get 48 straight 5 star ratings and it only goes up .1 but 1 or 2 4 star ratings goes back gown .02? Makes no sense.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Thanks, makes me feel better. I dress decently, have a 2016 Audi A3 that is spotless, provide charger cords and I an outgoing, but can read when a PAX is not in the mood to talk much. I know how to be professional but not aloof. Hopefully it won't be an issue. Got a few badges from customers so far, just got to figure out how to cash in an Uber badge for cash, lol.


Uber's badges can suck wind.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*No you cant! But the good news...ratings are meaningless as long as your well above 4.7 *


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

It should be pass or fail period. Uber will one day face a discrimination suit. They can not subject us to such a rating system


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> It should be pass or fail period. Uber will one day face a discrimination suit. They can not subject us to such a rating system


They are already facing discrimination lawsuits


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Really? It brings a smile to my face knowing each and every moment they are becoming hated and their investors fear for their money


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> Thanks, makes me feel better. I dress decently, have a 2016 Audi A3 that is spotless, provide charger cords and I an outgoing, but can read when a PAX is not in the mood to talk much. I know how to be professional but not aloof. Hopefully it won't be an issue. Got a few badges from customers so far, just got to figure out how to cash in an Uber badge for cash, lol.


When they're not outgoing, I rate them 1 star because I know they're not in the mood to give anyone a 5-star rating.


----------



## Kidfunk (Jan 29, 2017)

It totally makes sense.. rated on your last 500 so each new ride sheds a ride... depends not just the rating you get but is it better/worse/same than the one you shed.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No you cant but you are over 4.6 so you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Dont pickup pax under 4.7 in the future. I picked up a 4.29, I wondered why her rating was low she seemed nice. She gave me 3 stars. I hit her back with a 1. Now i see why her rating is low. Most drivers know she gives crap ratings and retaliate.


You don't have a choice when a low rated pax is automatically added on a pool.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> No you cant but you are over 4.6 so you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Dont pickup pax under 4.7 in the future. I picked up a 4.29, I wondered why her rating was low she seemed nice. She gave me 3 stars. I hit her back with a 1. Now i see why her rating is low. Most drivers know she gives crap ratings and retaliate.


How did you rate her after she rated you? I have to rate them once I finish the trip


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Drew1986 said:


> How did you rate her after she rated you? I have to rate them once I finish the trip


If you go to trip history. You can go to help. And change pax rating


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

A T said:


> Tell me how you get 48 straight 5 star ratings and it only goes up .1 but 1 or 2 4 star ratings goes back gown .02? Makes no sense.


I agree, someone please explain this.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SoiCowboy said:


> More than one person nailed you.
> 
> Let's assume 34 five-star rides. 34 x 5 = 170.
> 170 + 1 star = 171
> 171/35 = 4.88


He's only done 35 rides so far, so he probably only has about 16 rated rides.



PCH5150 said:


> Thanks, makes me feel better. I dress decently, have a 2016 Audi A3 that is spotless, provide charger cords and I an outgoing, but can read when a PAX is not in the mood to talk much. I know how to be professional but not aloof. Hopefully it won't be an issue. Got a few badges from customers so far, just got to figure out how to cash in an Uber badge for cash, lol.


Some cell phone carriers take badges as payment, fyi.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

A T said:


> Tell me how you get 48 straight 5 star ratings and it only goes up .1 but 1 or 2 4 star ratings goes back gown .02? Makes no sense.


Do the math. Duh.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Do the math. Duh.


Uber math??? Don't think so. I will do this math uber will be gone in two years with all the lawsuits out there against them.

Guess you believe in that 180 days of change nonsense huh sparky? Now go sit in your corner and be quiet!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> I worked hard cleaned the car every day, got rating to go from 4.68 to 4.74 then wham back to 4.67...... and I know of no issues, my driving is fine, everyone was pleasant happy and satisfied.....
> 
> 45 5 star rides.... so someone gave me a 1 to really slam my ratings....this is BS


I'm 100 % convinced that Uber manipulates ratings to keep you in line .


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

Kidfunk said:


> It totally makes sense.. rated on your last 500 so each new ride sheds a ride... depends not just the rating you get but is it better/worse/same than the one you shed.


The problem is that we're only being rated on certain rides per week. I've noticed that not even half of my riders are rating me. So what happens to the trips where riders don't rate?

You can do 30 rides in a week, and if only 5 passengers rated you, that really isn't indicative of how well you're driving. I feel any ride that isn't rated after a certain amount of time should be considered a automatic 5 stars.


----------

